# That Texture Doh' - DKC Ergo 'Cracked Ice'



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey guys, hope everyone is doing well.

Haven't made a slingshot in a while. So I made one today just for the old time sakes. :iono:

I'll be honest, this particular DKC blanks was a total mess up. It had really deep scratches and water jet blow outs that made the surface look really bad. So I went a little crazy with the belt grinder and sand blaster and free lanced the whole thing with no particular objective. Came out really nice I think ... and definitely unique.







(36 grit abrasive blasted plains, water, baby oil, lube or anything .... it won't slip out of your hands. 10/10. )









Ask any questions,

Thanks.


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Stunning work!

That came out great!

Love the micarta!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Superb !


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Now that is a gorgeous slingshot


----------



## Geko (Nov 13, 2012)

perfect work!

someday i need to have one of yours.

have a nice day,

geko


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> perfect work!
> 
> someday i need to have one of yours.
> 
> ...


I still haven't forgot about that PM deal Geko ....


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> Stunning work!
> 
> That came out great!
> 
> Love the micarta!


Thanks, micarta is awesome stuff but my lungs think otherwise. 



> Superb !





> Now that is a gorgeous slingshot


Cheers guys, thanks for dropping by.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks great man.

Good to see You around Danny.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow thanks for a noter beauty show of you rock !!!
Cheers


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Danny&#8230;&#8230;.nice to see your posting again. Another very nice DKC! LBH2


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:

One day, I'll own a "Danny" shooter.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Sweet!!


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Awasome!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Excellent Job Danny! Very pro dude. Good to see you!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Quite beautiful!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Unbelievably great!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Turned out great Danny! Thanks for sharing.

Tom


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Super sweet!


----------



## Mudbug42 (May 28, 2014)

Pretty sweet ! I hope one of my screw ups comes out that bad.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Once again stunning job and wonderful photography mate!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

I think you "saved" that core brilliantly.

Very nicely done and i love the "sticking out" lanyard hole.

Your Slings look a lot like preofessional pocket knifes. I like that a lot


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> I think you "saved" that core brilliantly.
> 
> Very nicely done and i love the "sticking out" lanyard hole.
> 
> Your Slings look a lot like preofessional pocket knifes. I like that a lot


I try ... a lot of my frames, if not all have some kind of knife making skill involved. I follow a lot of knife makers so I guess the ideas come from that.


----------



## Hound (Apr 5, 2014)

Whoa she's purdy!


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Your work is like no other. Truly stunning.

winnie


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

Rugged yet refined. :bowdown:


----------

